# Huntington Harbor Boat Parade Tonight



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I've been invited to co-skipper this 50' Wellcraft tonight in the Huntington Harbor boat parade. A friend of mine just acquired it not too long ago and is looking for a licensed captain to run it for fishing charters. I haven't used my captain's license in quite awhile, so I'm excited at the prospect of getting back into running boats again!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats great Dawn!! Best of Luck - I'm sure you will do fine....


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Very cool ! Have a great time !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you need any passegers...let me know. That think looks fun.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Cool Beans!!!

Congratulations, SKIPPER--- um --- SkipperSHE!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats and have fun

Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

waaay cool! can we all come along?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

That is way cool! That is an awesome parade, hope you can post some pictures. A friend invited me to a Christmas party down there one year and it was fun to see all the boats all decorated.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet! We used to enjoy the parade every year from a friends sportfisher. It's a great night.

You could run to the Cortez Bank in alot of comfort on that ride


----------

